
Need help: In search of my tribe (Job) in Bay Area - nomadatbay
Need a job in Bay Area.<p>Preferred: Product Manager (Current Job)
Previous:  Engineering Manager + Full Stack developer
Visa: Need Canadian TN Sponsorship
Email: nomadatbay@gmail.com<p>Long Term plan: Start my own company in Bay Area.<p>I am about to quit my job with one of the biggest &amp; oldest Tech companies. 
Well, it sucks. Kinda misfit for their way of doing things. Tired of applying through traditional job sites. I believe this is a better place to find great people to work with.<p>I love building great products that customers love.<p>Have experience designing, building and managing teams shipping mobile &#x2F; web products. I have been a full stack developer myself. Currently working as Product Manager and I believe that I do well in this space with the right team.<p>Thanks for your time. Will share recommendation &amp; resume &#x2F; portfolio via email. I can be reached here - nomadatbay@gmail.com.<p>What I am good at:<p>1. Listening to customer and feel the pain (Customers have tasks and products are a means to that end)
2. Design &#x2F; Engineering skills (Design that doesn&#x27;t suck and come in between user&#x27;s actual work)
3. Infectious Passion 
4. Groom team&#x27;s to produce great results.
5. Learn and apply tech at appropriate places. 
6. Meaningless petty politics = Zero. 
7. Lots of fun to work with.<p>Cheers.
======
mtmail
Add yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
(other job ads are against the guidelines)

